# Apollo the delta tail now thinks he is a crown tail!



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

So I thought Apollo might be a half moon but with further investigation he was actually a delta. 
BUT now Apollo decided he wanted to be a crown tail... poor guy.



















Identity crisis. 

But im working on trying to get his tail back thanks to the other betta lovers. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Did that happen overnight? Doesn't look chewed to me.:dunno:


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol most of us gave gender confused fish you have a type confused one


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

BlackSheep it happened over night a while ago and it just keeps getting worse and worse 

YoshesMom I know right. I think he may be trying to look like a CT for Lucia my female CT. Lol.


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think he's chewed his tail. It looks way too uniform to me. May not be a crowntail, but a combtail?

One of my guy's fins have changed similar to that over the past couple weeks.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

He may have fin rot....


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well delta or crown hes stunning... I dont think fin rot theres not darkness to the edging and its to uniform and im pretty sure Combtail rays are much longer then crowntail not 100% on that


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

There doesn't have to be darkness around the edges to indicate fin rot. Sometimes it's just fins that appear more transparent. The little knobs I see every so often on the edge of the fins makes me think it could possibly be fin rot. It never hurts to treat for it and see what happens... Just my opinion.

He's a beautiful fish for sure!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont think it is fin rot. I do water changes when Im supposed to. 
And Im pretty sure he is a delta tail now. his picture is my avatar. 

But thanks I think he is beautiful too


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:24&biw=1280&bih=685


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

oh wow alidawn. Now im confused. What is this guy. 
He started off with perfect fins. Overnight they were a bit shredded and then more and more. and now im learning about combtails. 

But sometimes I see that they are growing back?
Do combtails start off with fins like that?


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know anything about combtails other that google images. I agree with everybody else thought that they're too uniform to be finrot or something like that.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

oh 
well thanks any!


----------

